# Some pics from Import Motion 2004, Portland Oregon



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

enjoy...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Man your car is sweet.......I especially like the PS2 thing you got going on. But hey, no new pix of the valve cover? I wanna see that thing!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks to Scott, Jesse and the entire crew over at www.streetevolution.com for the great pics.

More pics can be seen in the Events section at www.nwnismo.com
(check out the hot rods, they are sweeeet!)

We took home 2nd place 4 door Mild.

The valve cover just did not turn out quite like I wanted. So, it did not go on the car.
I might be selling it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The shots that Street Evolution took are great! Good stuff, Sean!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I thought they were for a feature on their site, but they are all posted in their event coverage..so I snagged em'!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so whats next for under the hood? looks good!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your car is alright dude... almost good enough to beat mine in 4 door mild I guess... too bad you ahd to settle for second.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda, I'm going to be getting into that area soon enough. 

DryBoy, you talk like I'm done or something.

Here is the car that took 1st place 4 door Mild


















































Very custom paint. The graphics are the actual metal of the car. 18 inch Centerlines, Rotora brakes all around, full kit, extensive audio/video system, and much more.

I have no problem taking second place to a car that has more work than mine.

I doubt you would be in the Mild class.
You would be up against people like Matt B. in the 4 door Street class.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45034&highlight=squeezinse :cheers:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

How do you keep everything so clean? Do you take all the parts off your car and clean them separately to get in the grooves n such? Theres a lot of parts I cant even reach when I'm trying to clean my car. 

Looks good. That blue car looks ok, that paint job with the metal showing through though is crazy. I'm sure that got quite a few points. The paint seems really shiny too, like hurt your eyes shiny


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You would not believe how many cuts and scratches I have from cleaning the engine bay. I have been known to remove parts to clean/polish them.
We jack up the car to clean under the skirts and wheel wells.
I figure that cleaning the car costs next to nothing. Only time and effort, and those are things I can spare.
I was amazed at how dirty some of the cars at the show were.

Car shows are all about points, and that car deserves more points than mine (for now)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The EP Matrix is HAWT. Definately deserved what it won.

Keeping a car clean is NOT that hard. Just takes time and effort. It was amazing to see how disgusting and dirty some of the engine bays were at the show... gross.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I was just playin about beating you, that matrix is pretty tight. I wouldnt show my car anyway... at least not for a nother 8 months anyway. As usual good job on your placement, your car is getting better and better each time I see it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I knew you were playin' :cheers:


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

nice ass cars mang!! :thumbup:


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

toss some new paint on yours, and I'll bet it would have been a close judging, if it wasn't already....keep up your work


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what did that matrix have done to the motor and stuff...not saying AT ALL that this applies to him, but im sick and tired of coming in 2nd and 3rd to a stock ass 350 on rims...i mean, ide rather lose to a moddedout civic with altezzas and a 50ft wing than come in behind a stock 350 with an intake and rims...

damn i bitch alot huh


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My paint is not stock, but it's not in the greatest condition. Road trips to car shows in Portland, Vancouver B.C. and even California, have taken a bit of a toll on the paint.

He has the basics, which is more than I have 
CAI/header/exhaust and some dress up goodies.
I hope to have the header and exhaust by this summer.
That will make it a bit closer, but I still think he would take it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i believe its called silver flake.. it used to be used hardcore by motorcyclers back in the 70's and 80's.. its like.. a aluminum foil looking sheet, and they get a buff-pusher, and rub it on, then paint over it with a clear coat.. very nice looking


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, that's the metal of the car.
I know the guy that did the work.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Curious what would have to be done to your car to make it in the extreme class instead of the mild? Chop the top or something?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Neil said:


> Curious what would have to be done to your car to make it in the extreme class instead of the mild? Chop the top or something?



engine swaps, shaved stuff, head/tail conversions, lambo doors, etc


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm really close to the show/wild/extreme class right now. At some smaller shows, I'm in the 4 door wild class. It depends on the other 4 doors that show up.
I've even been placed in 4door street with just about the same set-up I'm runing now.

My shaved antenna, molded rear valance, and custom trunk panel could land me in the wild class. 
9 out of 10 times I'm placed in the Mild (middle) class, where I really feel it belongs.
I think any cut metal (conversions, widebody) will land you in the wild class.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Sean, nice job on your ride! As clean as your car is, I think it's cool that you placed second... It shows that a car can kick ass in a show without all the flashy graphics and 'exaggerated' bling... Sounds like your car is a daily driver too, right? Even better. I like a hooked-up but clean-looking ride - it's how I try to keep my car looking as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what did that matrix have done to the motor and stuff...not saying AT ALL that this applies to him, but im sick and tired of coming in 2nd and 3rd to a stock ass 350 on rims...i mean, ide rather lose to a moddedout civic with altezzas and a 50ft wing than come in behind a stock 350 with an intake and rims...
> 
> damn i bitch alot huh


Bro I'm tired too....in the last show I was competing in the nissan mild class and guess what?...the judge told I got third place and during the award ceremony they gave the third place trophy to a stock sentra spec-v .but I didn't complaint because the owner is my friend and member of my club and he is a nice guy  
let me see if I can find some pics of the wiinners ....
First place 








Third place


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My car is no longer a daily driver.
It is still driven (to shows/meets/car events).
We even drove it from Seattle to San Mateo and back for a show last fall.
I just don't trust other people (door dings, getting stolen), so we don't daily it anymore.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stock spec v's beat my ass too!!!!

i think peopl should look at the time and money involved in the car...not JUSt the money...anyone can go out and buy a car...but trying to find the parts (especially for a 200sx) and DO IT ALL YOURSELF is something that you cant buy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> My car is no longer a daily driver.
> It is still driven (to shows/meets/car events).
> We even drove it from Seattle to San Mateo and back for a show last fall.
> I just don't trust other people (door dings, getting stolen), so we don't daily it anymore.




i think at shows there should be 2 categories...daily driven and not daily driven...it takes alot more work to clean a car that you drive everyday and KEEP it clean that just polishing it up before shows...i see honda S2000's and shit at shows that hardly ever get driven, and i walk right past them...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't agree...to a point.
I think that the classing should be more along the lines of sponsored/shop/vendor/trailored cars, then "public" cars.
Just because my car is not daily driven, does not make it a trailor queen, yet...
Vendors and shops can throw a ton of stuff on/in a car a week before the show, and then take it all off the day after. I've seen it done.
People that show daily driven cars need to realize that they are going to have a hard time competing at car shows. If cars shows are about anything, it's being clean, and it don't cost much to clean your car.
At some of the shows over here, stock parts get you a big fat zero from the judges.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> stock spec v's beat my ass too!!!!
> 
> i think peopl should look at the time and money involved in the car...not JUSt the money...anyone can go out and buy a car...but trying to find the parts (especially for a 200sx) and DO IT ALL YOURSELF is something that you cant buy


I agree with u


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think at shows there should be 2 categories...daily driven and not daily driven...it takes alot more work to clean a car that you drive everyday and KEEP it clean that just polishing it up before shows...i see honda S2000's and shit at shows that hardly ever get driven, and i walk right past them...


I agree ...my friends elantra is only for shows....is a nice car ....year 2000 with only 7000 miles....and like u said is easier to clean a show car only...the car never get dirty :fluffy:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I don't agree...to a point.
> I think that the classing should be more along the lines of sponsored/shop/vendor/trailored cars, then "public" cars.
> Just because my car is not daily driven, does not make it a trailor queen, yet...
> Vendors and shops can throw a ton of stuff on/in a car a week before the show, and then take it all off the day after. I've seen it done.
> ...


I don't remember in how many shows I was competing last year....I won 3 Trophies .....and I can say just in one show the judges were people that know about the different mades and models...they didn't ask u about the modifications u have done.
In many shows the judges didn't know my car was a sentra...but anyway shows is for fun...let have fun :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the classes should be...DIALY DRIVEN and NOT DAILY DRIVEN...and i give ALOT more respect to the daily driven cars...

dont EVER become a trailor queen, or a trailor bitch as i call them...

it takes me hours and hours to clean my car before a show, but those hours are when i feel the most pride...i can look back and know that not only does my shit look good, but it actually SERVES A PURPOSE...it GETS me from A to B. something that trailor bitches and not daily driven cars can never appreciate...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm sure a lot of people who have serious show cars don't need to drive them daily because they have other cars to drive. The way you talk its like people only own 1 car and it has to serve every purpose.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Neil said:


> I'm sure a lot of people who have serious show cars don't need to drive them daily because they have other cars to drive. The way you talk its like people only own 1 car and it has to serve every purpose.


im saying cars that ONLY go to shows and "look good" are pointless..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the classes should be...DIALY DRIVEN and NOT DAILY DRIVEN...and i give ALOT more respect to the daily driven cars...
> 
> dont EVER become a trailor queen, or a trailor bitch as i call them...
> 
> it takes me hours and hours to clean my car before a show, but those hours are when i feel the most pride...i can look back and know that not only does my shit look good, but it actually SERVES A PURPOSE...it GETS me from A to B. something that trailor bitches and not daily driven cars can never appreciate...


I'm 100% with u.I don't have nothing agains not daily driven but a car is a car .... car are made to be in the street serving a purpose....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> I'm 100% with u.I don't have nothing agains not daily driven but a car is a car .... car are made to be in the street serving a purpose....



exactly


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

ive always loved your 4 door, one of a kind, keep up the good job, hopefully u be getting 1st in your up comming shows, btw i was wondering where did you get those front bumper fog lightson the bottom , let me know, :thumbup: 
Peace

onlineshowoff_b14on19s


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B14on19 said:


> ive always loved your 4 door, one of a kind, keep up the good job, hopefully u be getting 1st in your up comming shows, btw i was wondering where did you get those front bumper fog lightson the bottom , let me know, :thumbup:
> Peace
> 
> onlineshowoff_b14on19s


im in love with your molded bumper by the way


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While I am serious about showing my car, I'm still in it for the fun.
I think that there is a place for all kinds of cars/tuners in this world.
There are cars that are purpose built for show and track. If these cars are trailored to the events, that's to the owners advantage, IMHO. 
They have taken what they do to the next level, and are not just your average tuner. Most of these cars are in the Wild/Show/Extreme class.
Some of these cars compete all over the country. It is not an option to drive them to every event. Hell, driving our Sentra down to California for a show really took a toll on it.
Like I said, we still drive it to the events that we particapate in.
Even after I have a trailor, we will drive it to the Seattle events. 
However, if we are taking it to Portland/Vancouver B.C. or Cali, then it's going on a trailor.




B14on19 said:


> ive always loved your 4 door, one of a kind, keep up the good job, hopefully u be getting 1st in your up comming shows, btw i was wondering where did you get those front bumper fog lightson the bottom , let me know, :thumbup:
> Peace
> 
> onlineshowoff_b14on19s


Those are something else that Mike (ScorchN200SX - syndicatekustomz) made for me. R33 GT-R style Carbonfiber turnsignals.
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my car will never *touch* a trailor...ide rather drive 6 hours to a show (like i sometimes do) and lose, then trailor it 6 hours and win...but thats just me


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, and my daily is a damn fun car.

AE86


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my car will never *touch* a trailor...ide rather drive 6 hours to a show (like i sometimes do) and lose, then trailor it 6 hours and win...but thats just me


i think its safe to assume by now you dont like trailers

i think i'd take a limo to the show and put my car in a trailer if i was going 6 hours. 

So whats next for the car 1CLNB14?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just hate trailor bitches ...hahaha sorry


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

nice man, simply nice. i love those things that are in place of the fogs, i think i remember syndicate making em? lookin REAL good


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

Neil, I'm going to break down and do the header/exhaust.
I wanted to hold out until I could afford the swap, but that's looking further away than I thought. The area I'm really losing points in is performance. 
Then I'm thinking about working on doing more to the suspension and brakes.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Car is still looking good Shawn. Congrats on the 2nd place trophy :thumbup:


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice ass cars dude


----------

